# Pond Bass Tournament



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Anyone interested in starting some pond tournaments? I figure with all the nonboaters (and boaters) who don't get the opportunity to fish competitively, here's our chance. 

What I've thought about is choosing a public pond, everyone will meet sometime after work, around 6pm. Everyone puts $10 in the pot, We each have 2 hours to catch the biggest bass we can. Fish can be weighed on site and released immediately. Biggest bass wins 100% of the pot. No live bait. 

I just think it would be a good way for us OGFers to meet and do what we do best, and it gives us an excuse to leave the computer for a few hours. who's in???


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

sounds like a good time! im in!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sure, what the hell.
Can I borrow ten bucks?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

brandon you might have to drop it to $5


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I would be willing to drive up from Athens to participate. Pond tournaments have always sounded like a good idea to me.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

are we allowed to use dead bait? you say no live bait


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Just kidding about the ten bucks.....I think I can steal it out of my Dad's wallet, so I'm cool.
BUT, you guys are going to have to fill me in on this whole pond thing. How would you go about fishing something like that? Should I bring my 3 ounce spoons or what?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

we will teach you, if you teach us river fishing


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

plastics/spinners are my pond thing


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Look at that, the pot's already up to $40. 

Andyman, we aren't teaching you anything, I'm just going to take your money and run.

littleking, for that comment YOU are only allowed to fish cherry flavored dough bait.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

C'mon, dude. I need help. I was thinking about getting some of these, but I need them in a much bigger size........
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=5&hvarSubCode=4&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll tell you what, you give me $50, and I'll custom make you one, I'll go get the chainsaw and cut down the tree right now. What kind of paint job you looking for? I can do florescent pink with purple polka dots for an extra $10.

p.s. you should probably throw something like that on an ultralight rod with 4lb. test tops.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Throw in the polka dots for an even $50 and it's a deal.
Of course, I'll need them in time for the tourney.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Let me know if this materializes.
I wouldnt mind taking your money.

NewbreedMitch :B


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ha ha cherry dough is good for cats in the river


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Can a carp guy get in on the action?


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

sure can, if you fish for bass, better yet, if you have no idea what you're doing that's even better.


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

Count Me In Too! Could Use Some Extra Dough!


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

im game when im home from school. post where the pond is located, OH ONE THING...NOT ANTRIM...im not fishing for dogs or joggers...


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

lol, there's no way I'd have it at Antrim, I'm thinking much smaller, but big enough for everyone....still brainstorming how this is going to work smoothly. 
Any pond requests are appreciated, not sure how many people are going to seriously go, but it looks like the idea is well taken.

Should I just go and put a few new combos on layaway now? I'm going to make a killing in this thing!


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Hey...we are in!!!!!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I have been thinking about this very thing myself, omly with kick boats and tubes. I plan on getting this soon http://hires.basspro.com/is/servlet/izoom/BassPro/71975? or http://hires.basspro.com/is/servlet/izoom/BassPro/60284?, and a kick boat with my taxes (along with a new gaming pc). Maybe in the future we could have one for tubes and kickers (and waders if they wish).


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

One more thing. This will be C&R only right??


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Brandon, speaking a little prematurely there  ! I'll just say this one thing: 

2005 - 3 largemouth - 16 1/2 pounds - plastic lizard  !!!!!!!! :B :B


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

The Iron Chef is used to winning cooking contests, winning a fishing contest will be a nice change 

So is the plan to have this in columbus? 

Start throwing out some potential spots Brandon!


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

got a few spots in mind....still trying to determine the right one though. Plus it looks like this might actually turn out to be good idea for once. Who would've thought!


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

i have a few potential ponds on mind...im in if i can get transportation, seeing that im only 15. but this does sound like a good idea...dont let the name fool ya i dont only target eyes(quite frankly i cant seem to get any) but bass is my game. The Jewish Comunity Center lakes (2) has a nice paved access road..as long as the cable isnt locked. heck, i could drive my moped there eachtime. thats within almost a stonesthrow of my house. share your pond ideas with us. im curious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

after about 10 minutes the fishing will be tough(depending on size of pond maybe longer). 15 anglers on a small pond...good luck. pond will probably get some fishing pressure afterwords too. nevertheless I think its a good idea, especially for meeting people. count me in!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

turn it into a party? everyone brings something(except owner who drinks free beer all night). owner supplies pond and pad for a (more than a) few hours. If only I had a pond.

and not just drinks but food also. like I said, if only I had a pond.

ps- don't get any ideas saugeyeslayer


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Yea I do think it would be a good idea not to post where we have it in the forums, but instead PM each person that is coming. And afterwards, don't post where it is either. Be fine to post results, but I wouldn't post where we fished. Maybe start working on a mailing list from here and email everybody attending all the info needed. Because if we post for the world to see, that poor pond will end up with more birds swimming on the surface than fish swimming below it.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

AEP lands have 350 public ponds......


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm in, I love ponds!!!!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

The AEP lands might be a good choice. The only problem would be location, it's not exactly in central Ohio. I would love to see this happen.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Rod&Reel....I'm way ahead of you....I definitely don't want all of ohio knowing where my good ponds are!

andyman....that's a looonnnngggg drive.....we'd need a bus!

Everyone interested....I am going to finalize some plans asap...I will pm everyone who has posted or that will post the date, time, place, rules, etc. I'm looking at sometime in the near future...maybe even sunday morning...not sure yet though. I'm thinking this could be a little tourney circuit we can do every couple weeks or so.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

brandonjh00 said:


> I'm thinking this could be a little tourney circuit we can do every couple weeks or so.


Thats good because this Sunday is a no go for me. Oh and Banker called me today.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Good old Banker.......did he apologize again for his comment to you earlier?


Andyman....we are currently out of pink paint....will aqua blue dots be ok? and did you want the glitter coat on those??? p.s. there's a $5 rush charge for the order.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

why a pond? why not along the river, like griggs or O'sh?

Seems like more of a challenge and more of a chance of a good fish? Plus......I'm assuming the fish is going to have to sit on a stringer? I'd be game for something like this.......


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

A river would be a challange, but might not be good with the recent discussions of giving out spots that other people have worked for. It would be alot of pressure in a smaller stream that would require people to be stretched along its length. A couple of bigger ponds close together might be better alternative. If this is going to be a couple of week thing, then maybe a river will have to serve as a location sometime. Just so much to think about.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

what about those ponds you see along highway overpasses?


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

if this is not too far I'm in. I really want to see how to fish properly and meet some people. I think I can simply just donate the money


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Slow down, boys. Sounds like he has a plan......one that probably includes ponds to fish. When it comes down to it, it will probably be 6-8 guys, so finding a spot isn't the hard part.
Stringers? No way, here. Measure your fish, click a pic, and let him go. Honor system. If that's a problem, I know I'm out as I'm not down with stringers and livewells.
It's ten bucks, and I'm pretty sure Brandon just picked that as an arbitrary figure to spice it up. Big fish gets a few bucks, but it aint about winning or money or anything else, it's a few dudes getting together to fish and have some laughs.

That said, baby needs a new pair of shoes.......so get carving on that 18" long, quadruple treble hooked, 5" diameter, glitter painted, polka dotted super secret lure!!!!! :B


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ha ha thats what im all about: having a good time and hopefully catching some fishies


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

I picked the perfect pond for the event. It's a large pond with lots of fishing spots, and plenty of bass. This is a public pond in northwest columbus off of 33 in a rural community. Gets some pressure, but not alot, mostly guys with bobbers or inline spinners. We are going to meet there at 6pm and fish til 8pm. I will get some directions on mapquest and pm you all the link once I figure out the address, I'll do that today sometime.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Quit at 8 pm? Just when it starts getting good?......I'm fishing into overtime!......night game!


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

you can bring your chicken livers and cat rod and hold the second event....


P.S. I forgot to say SUNDAY night 6-8 Hope everyone can make it.


----------



## GoneCatchin (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm definately interested also! Sounds good!


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

I am going to send out the details later, so if anyone else is getting in on this, you need to post here asap and I'll add you to the list for the detailed pm....

p.s. that just sounded really corny.


----------



## Bassasin (Jun 14, 2005)

Im in, mostly to meet everyone. Just give me the location and I am there.


----------



## mkatts (Apr 14, 2005)

im in!

Not to be a wet blanekt or anything, but here I go...
Something to consider is liability on private land. I work at MCI and we have 2 ponds there. I talked with facilities about maybe using their pond. He said no way, mainly because of liabilty. If someone were to get hurt for any reason, they could hold the property owner liable.

Personally I would not think of suing an owner that let me fish their land, but there are people that would. Espesially if the pond is owned by a large company. A property owner needs to protect their own interest as well. So maybe have some sort of release form for everyone to sign to protect the owner.

Just a thought


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Count this carper in!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

good luck all, and yes, definately protect the land owner. black in-line spinner'll spank pond bass pressured with all that plastic


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Shoot me a pm with the details. If its the pond I think it is, its not all that far from me.

Rod and Reel. when you get that tube you want. I think a tourny with tubes and kick boats would be fun. Heck could enclude yaks and canoes for that matter, anything human powered.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

mkatts said:


> im in!
> 
> Not to be a wet blanekt or anything, but here I go...
> Something to consider is liability on private land. I work at MCI and we have 2 ponds there. I talked with facilities about maybe using their pond. He said no way, mainly because of liabilty. If someone were to get hurt for any reason, they could hold the property owner liable.
> ...


This going to be on a public pond, not private land. Not many people will openly volunteer their private pond to be hit with that kind of pressure. But if they are, we're coming!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm in.........


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

Brandon - 
Count me in.

-All the best.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

So you guys are NOT bringing your fiberglass bass boats?  

In all seriousness, I'm definately bringing a float tube unless that's a rules violation.....

I should also note that I've been taking a prescribed steroid for a couple weeks for an old injury.....so I hope I can still qualify under the tournament screening process.....Also, if any OTHER elicits should somehow show up in my urine screen, those would definatelly be some kind of false positive.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

FLOAT TUBE!!!! NOW WAY YOU MUST TREAD WATER WHILE CASTING!


ha ha.. what about using empty mickey's bottles as shad floats?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm in, it would be fun to fish a city or metropark pond because they are higher pressure. (antrum, 3 creeks?)


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

I stopped today and the pond is in good fishing condition. I don't know exactly how big it is, but I am guessing 10 acres, I could be way off though, don't worry, it will accomodate everyone. 

The pond seems to be algae free, but there is plenty of underwater vegetation(hence the low algae), some at the surface. It is fishable from almost every inch of shoreline. There is a large shallow flat and the rest is deeper (6-10 ft.) The bottom and edges have lots of rock, and there is some structure in the pond if you look for it. 

There have been some changes and additions to the rules as well. 

1. As far as $$$ goes. It is not going to be a requirement, or an organized thing. Those of you who would like to make it interesting, it can be planned before we fish. But anyone can fish the "tournament" for fun, no entry fee or anything like that. Winner gets bragging rights and we'll even post your name in the forums!  

Unless you would like to make a cash donation to me, that's fine  . Gander mountian gift cards are accepted as well. 

2. No boats (Andyman) or any floatation device. Bank fishing only. This is mainly because of park rules. And this keeps it fair for everyone this time.

I'll pm everyone directions, it's a pain in the rear because you can only do 5 at a time and I have to keep track of who I sent them to.
But plan on driving to somewhere between Dublin and Marysville, it's about 15 min. from the 33 exit off of 270.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Let's Get It On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

What happened to the $$$$ 

I think we should run it till 8:30 or 9pm


----------



## jadams7486 (Mar 22, 2005)

I would love to learn from you guys so count me in. Also Guiddo ,who is out of town till Saturday, but I am sure that he woul like to go also.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

brandonjh00 said:


> Good old Banker.......did he apologize again for his comment to you earlier?
> 
> 
> Andyman....we are currently out of pink paint....will aqua blue dots be ok? and did you want the glitter coat on those??? p.s. there's a $5 rush charge for the order.


Yes he did. We are supposed to go catfishing (man I aint don't that in years) above O'Shea Saturday night in his canoe.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

scioto said:


> Shoot me a pm with the details. If its the pond I think it is, its not all that far from me.
> 
> Rod and Reel. when you get that tube you want. I think a tourny with tubes and kick boats would be fun. Heck could enclude yaks and canoes for that matter, anything human powered.


Yes man powered only. So what do you have? A yak or Canoe? Oh and yes I am in on this tourny.


----------



## wanna-b-angler (Apr 10, 2004)

you guts might make a bigger pot by putting this tourney post in the tourney forum.. just a thought


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

wanna-b-angler said:


> you guts might make a bigger pot by putting this tourney post in the tourney forum.. just a thought


It's already up to around 20 guys, I'm more interested in keeping it to the regulars in the central ohio forum. Again, it's not about the $$$


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I did not recieve full directions, just basic ones. Bank fishing only right?


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

What about wading in the water?? Is that allowed? Good way of staying cool while fishing.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

I didn't send the complete directions yet, I'm lazy, but I'll do it soon. 


Rod & Reel....the park rules stated no swimming or wading, I could care less though.


----------



## jdoz80 (Mar 17, 2005)

I would like to get in on it


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

i would like to get in on this but cannot(have to pick up someone from the airport on sunday night right in the middle of the tourney).

brandon pm me i have a spot for the second tourney.i also will be going there sat. morning .


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Everyone was sent directions on PM today.....I overcame my laziness.


----------



## basshateme01 (Aug 19, 2004)

hey sounds like a good idea can you count me in if it's not too late


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

*EVERYONE NEEDS TO BRING A MEASURING DEVICE, SOMETHING THAT MEASURES IN INCHES.

P.S. A STANDARD 12" RULER WON'T CUT IT UNLESS YOU DON'T EXPECT TO CATCH ANY FISH OVER 12".*


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

If no money is involved, then I don't really care to measure my fish. I can't see putting the bit of extra stress on the fish if there is nothing to gain. I could care less about having my name mentioned in the forums as catching X amount of fish and having one the was X inches long. I will be there, but not bringing anything to measure with. And also, seeing that it is no longer a tourny really, I may get started a bit earlier than 6:30 and will for sure (if I am doing good) be staying later than 8:00. In other words, I aint there for the tourny anymore, but rather there just to meet fellow OGFers. I will see you there.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

$$$ can still be involved, just is not a requirement. So, bring your wallet.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I've never considered the 5 seconds that it takes to lay a tape on a fish as undue stress......but that's me. To each his own.

For the record, it was me that suggested to Brandon to lay off the money and let individuals do their own side betting. He's working pretty good to organize an outing and it just didn't seem right to put that burden on him also......sometimes money+fishing+different personalities=problems.....probably not in this group, but why risk tarnishing a good time?
If you fellars still want to mix in a wager, I'd be glad to join in. I just thought that maybe we could organize THAT part ourselves.
See you Sunday.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

andyman said:


> I've never considered the 5 seconds that it takes to lay a tape on a fish as undue stress......but that's me. To each his own.
> 
> For the record, it was me that suggested to Brandon to lay off the money and let individuals do their own side betting. He's working pretty good to organize an outing and it just didn't seem right to put that burden on him also......sometimes money+fishing+different personalities=problems.....probably not in this group, but why risk tarnishing a good time?
> If you fellars still want to mix in a wager, I'd be glad to join in. I just thought that maybe we could organize THAT part ourselves.
> See you Sunday.


First you seem to be taking me wrong. It doesn't bother me at all that the money is out of the picture. I just want to meet some of you guys, thats all. Second, about handling the fish. With the pressure we are putting on this pond (this of course is before I even see the pond), we may catch the same fish a few times and..............................well nevermind there. I only have a 25' tape measure to measure with, and I aint lugging that on my hip all day. BUT, just for the sport of it, I will go buy a measuring tape from the fishing department at Gander tomorrow.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Rod & Reel...that's the spirit! See, this tournament is even benefiting our local stores!


Andyman......You wouldn't believe it, but we are out of purple paint AND glitter coat. So, you're getting a chartuese body with black spots, it's killer for this pond.

ps......I got the message, I was working on my garden pond I just built and was knee deep in water. Stocked a couple BG in it today because I had some weird bugs in the water I've never seen before, the BG seem be loving them though. So, you got the leash tightened for the sunday river trip.....


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Also while I am thinking about it. If we find a sitter, my girl will be fishing too.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Rod & Reel,
On my rods that I use for wading, I mark the rod with a ruler. I use my wife's nail polish and just put a little hash mark at 12", and then every 2" after that. Works pretty well.
Thought I might save you a couple bucks if you're interested......unless of course, the goal was just to have a reason to go to Gander Mt.


----------



## mkatts (Apr 14, 2005)

my wife will be there with me also


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds good, anyone's welcome to come with you....as long as they have a good time, is she a good cook?? Her entry fee has been changed from free, to some some chocolate chip cookies!! j/k


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

andyman said:


> Rod & Reel,
> On my rods that I use for wading, I mark the rod with a ruler. I use my wife's nail polish and just put a little hash mark at 12", and then every 2" after that. Works pretty well.
> Thought I might save you a couple bucks if you're interested......unless of course, the goal was just to have a reason to go to Gander Mt.


lol more of a reason to go to Gander


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

im in if kyle(mushi) is willing to carpool his little bro...i will need to make a gander mtn. run so look out for my seceret weapons...lol
The Jewish Comunity Center is open for this tourny also brandon, if you need an alternate spot.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

suageyeslayer....I would edit that post ASAP. I don't know if I would name a place that in the forum, you don't need a ton of people (meathunters)to read it and go fish that place out. I will definitely keep it in mind for the future though.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Too late!! I've already got two dozen of my "scouts" heading there right now with trot lines and minnows!!!  

You guys and your location posting........I gotta tell you, you're either ignorant to the ways of our quick fix society or just don't give a dam about keeping some spots around to fish tomorrow.

Is everyone aware that there is a PM feature on these boards?


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Where is this jcc place located? I am a few fish shy of a fish fry(or so I have been told) and since I never meat fish my spots I need to find some good honey holes so that I can stock up my freezer. Please do tell. Thanks J/k


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Here you go, Scioto:

http://www.google.com/local?q=jewis...latlng=39958999,-82926595,5008456961035644478

BTW, that took me exactly 23 seconds to find directions on the internet......
But hey, most people have never heard of Google...........so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

andyman said:


> Here you go, Scioto:
> 
> http://www.google.com/local?q=jewis...latlng=39958999,-82926595,5008456961035644478
> 
> ...


Lol thats just sad man, sad. But I do agree, it aint a good idea to post the exact location of the spot. The PM feature is really easy to use. And keeps your holes out of the spotlight. While alot of us are C&R, alot aint. You keep giving up your spots to the general public and you can kiss them goodbye as good spots. And you will have alot of C&R fisherman refuse to fish with you out of fear of you posting the exact location in the open forums.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

i hate to break it to u fellahs but its owend by three creeks metro park and the city of columbus. they are building/continuing the bike path through this property includin the ponds. u think id be dumb enought to give it up if i actually did catch alot there,no. theres already goofy guys goin back there and keepin 12 inch bass from it. i have seen the hayday of this pond for sure. and its difficult to fish not to mention. give it a few months and i will have cyclists driving past and joggers running past me. not to mention a homeless guy or two.


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

That is true, the Jcc ponnds used to be sweet and not just for fishing but for other recreational activitys but now they r easy to get to and they just suck


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep,I used to catch a lot of walleye's in Lake Erie years ago,and I made the "mistake" of telling some people about it,now look at it,everybody knows about it!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Yea I remember as a kid, those ponds while seen from the freeway where pretty much untouched. I was really supprised when I seen that blacktop path running through there.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Any Eastsiders wanting to carpool shoot me a PM with some contact info and I'll give you a call.

Also I can probably be found floating around Buckeye or Hoover Sunday morning, if anyone's interested......


----------



## GoneCatchin (Jul 11, 2005)

I was looking forward to coming out today, but as it appears I will be working until 8...that's such a bummer...but good luck to all who are participating and hopefully there is another one of these sometime real soon!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm in, I could use some extra dough


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im not going to make it, waaaaay to hungover from last nights 2 kegger... whew..


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

If there is another one going to happen i would totally be in. Just got home from CJ Brown so I didn't know about this one.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I just got back. I didn't catch much, just one largemouth about 12"-14" long. But I had a good time. I met Brandon, Saugeyeslayer, The Dunkle, Basskisser and Hunband (or boyfriend, I never did ask), Mushijobah, Jadam7486 and right before I headed home, I met Andyman. We will have to do this again sometime, only with a more shaded pond lol.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yes it was fun, even though I didnt catch a fish!! Dunkle caught 4 between 11-14 inches and saugeyeslayer caught 3.  I would also like to do it again sometime...Maybe a more private pond?


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks to all of you who came out tonight. It was great to meet you guys and put a face to the names. I ended up with 2 fish total. But hey, we would have been in contention for the classic with our catches! Anyhow, we will definitely have to get together again sometime. Different night, different time and location. So, think about it. Thanks again for coming out! I really appreciate it.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Lets hear more stories of this pond tourney.
I was going to try to come out just for the frollies


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice to meet a few guys here too. I was late, as usual, but there in time to shoot the bull a little. 
Mr. and Mrs. Basskisser, sorry I missed you guys. I heard you left about 10 minutes before I got there.


----------



## jadams7486 (Mar 22, 2005)

I had a great time didn't catch any fish but now I can but a face with a name. Sure was nice meeting everyone. We need to do this again.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Andy, sorry we missed you also, but my ridiculously early thirty(2:30a.m.) wake up call was looming large. Maybe we will meet up sometime and do some bassin....


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I'd like that, Basskisser. Maybe we'll do that on one of those really long, skinny ponds........you know, the kind that floooooooow.
I think we're fishing the same one anyway, it would just be a matter of coordinating some times.

I should warn you, I may bring DaggerDorko and/or GABO.......so beware!!


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Andy, it sounds good.................bring those RS boys..


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I was thinking maybe next time we should fish a creek or river. Wade it and everything (hell bring tubes if ya got em). I know a few spots. We could team up. We would all meet in one spot along the creek/river, and jump in with another OGFer and we drive up stream a ways and wade/tube/whatever our way back down to the first set of cars. C&R only though. Maybe plan this for like a month from now so we can all set here and give our ideas and plan this one out better. I still like the idea of no money. I just liked fishing and meeting you guys (and girl). Sooooooooo, whats your thoughts guys???


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Sounds good.....


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

Anything that will get us together and out fishing is goooooood


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

could not make it last time so if something gets set up im in.


----------

